# San Diego Riding Groups?



## Jessica Kay (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any san diego riding groups? Preferablly beginner groups..


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't give a personal recommendation but here's one list of cycling clubs in San Diego -- http://www.efgh.com/bike/clubs.htm. Also you might want to check out the treksdcentury yahoo group -- http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/treksdcentury/. They're a pretty big group of diverse riders and their rides start from different places in the city.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

The cyclo-vets have a group ride that starts in Mission Valley at the Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf (in the strip mall just west of Mission Center that also has the Gordon Biersch). That ride when I did it in the past always started pretty mellow and split into 3 groups varying by distance and intensity. They were also cool with non-club members jumping in the ride. 

San Diego Bicycle Club also has a group ride that I believe still starts at Costa Verde shopping center across from UTC. I haven't done that ride in years so I am not sure what the vibe is like. 

There are a couple other group rides like the Chili's ride in Mission Valley and the Swami's ride in North County that are pretty fast and not newbie friendly, so I'd avoid those if you're looking for more mellow/beginner friendly groups.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't live out there anymore but there used to be a lot, as many on the weekends as I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Fltplan (Feb 27, 2009)

North County Cycle Club is based out of San Marcos and has a couple different rides with slower and faster groups within. I have ridden with a few groups in sd and find NCCC to be the most pleasant for beginners. Steve


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Surfing the web while in a teleconference and found this site -- http://www.meetup.com/sandiegocyclists/. I'll have to check them out sometime.


----------



## Fltplan (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.efgh.com/bike/clubs.htm


----------

